# Snakewood Fountain Pen



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 7, 2014)

Recently finished this snakewood fountain pen. I intended to sell it, however, I think I'm going to keep it and use it instead :P

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## Tclem (May 7, 2014)

Shiny. Looks good

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (May 7, 2014)

I think I'd have a tough time letting that one go too! Great job and beautiful finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## hobbit-hut (May 7, 2014)

Magnificent !!! Love the figure and finish !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 7, 2014)

I agree, I'd keep it too ! Beautiful !!! 

What kit is it ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 7, 2014)

Great job on that. Snakewood rocks. Keep it.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 7, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I agree, I'd keep it too ! Beautiful !!!
> 
> What kit is it ?



It's a Cambridge kit.


----------



## Molokai (May 8, 2014)

I like it a lot, nice finish and the wood is awesome. Did you have any problem with it? I heard its difficult to work with.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 8, 2014)

Molokai said:


> I like it a lot, nice finish and the wood is awesome. Did you have any problem with it? I heard its difficult to work with.



Actually, I did! Normally drilling low and slow is the trick to keep snakewood from splitting (not letting heat build up, etc..) You have to be exceptionally careful, however, on your exit hole. I misjudged my depth and thought I had a little bit further till the end of the blank, and I was a little too distracted, pressed a little too hard, and the entire cap section of the pen split into two seperate halves. I glued it up and used a CA slurry for any hairline cracks, and now as you can see, it's nearly impossible to tell. 

This is another reason I'm going to keep it though -- I can't sell it in good conscience, even if you can't really tell.

One tip I'll throw out there additionally for working with snakewood when making pens -- If you really want to be safe, leave your blanks a little long and dont drill them all the way through. Leave them about 1/4" long, drill down, and then use your band saw to cut the very end off, exposing the hole you drilled. This will protect you from having a blow out when the drill bit tries to exit on the endgrain. I usually do this, but I was being lazy. 

One additional tip i'll mention for

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ken Waller (May 9, 2014)

Nice work. I have kind of backed off working with snakewood due to the pens cracking a few days after making the pen. I might try drilling the blank then leaving it to dry further before gluing in the tube.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 9, 2014)

Excellent job. The finish is excellent. It would be a keeper for me too!


----------



## rdabpenman (May 9, 2014)

You did a great looking piece of timber justice with great Form, Fit and Finish with a nice choice of components and plating to show it off.
Well done.
Unfortunately Snakewood has a reputation of eventually cracking as time goes by.

Les


----------

